# Phase and test tones



## UberPlant (Feb 27, 2015)

I’m looking for test tone and phase tracks. Does anyone know if iTunes has anything like this? If not ITunes is there a place or a disc I should be ordering?


----------



## 420tabbycat (Dec 23, 2013)

I’d like to add to the discussion phone apps like AudioTools. I’ve been using the phase tester and wonder it’s efficacy, it seems to definitively show + or -. I’ve had success with JL Audios set up tracks, they are downloadable and streamable on the website.
Depending on what exactly you’re looking to do, I’ve had reasonable success tuning my car with just a ~$20 Dayton Audio iPhone calibrated mic and the ~$10 AudioTools app. People may point out the shortcomings of that setup but it allowed me to center my image “good enough”, and even if it’s ~3db off either way it certainly helped me identify major peaks and valleys and set filters appropriately phase wise.
I haven’t ever used phase tracks. No doubt someone will enlighten me if I’m wrong but I’ve got no idea what the benefit is using tracks if speakers are wired correctly and we have cheap phone apps to do that.
Give some information about your system and what you need to accomplish. Very possibly simpler methods to achieve your goal.


----------



## Matti777 (Aug 27, 2020)

I download them from JL Audio's site. (pink noise, sine wave)


----------



## UberPlant (Feb 27, 2015)

420tabbycat said:


> I’d like to add to the discussion phone apps like AudioTools. I’ve been using the phase tester and wonder it’s efficacy, it seems to definitively show + or -. I’ve had success with JL Audios set up tracks, they are downloadable and streamable on the website.
> Depending on what exactly you’re looking to do, I’ve had reasonable success tuning my car with just a ~$20 Dayton Audio iPhone calibrated mic and the ~$10 AudioTools app. People may point out the shortcomings of that setup but it allowed me to center my image “good enough”, and even if it’s ~3db off either way it certainly helped me identify major peaks and valleys and set filters appropriately phase wise.
> I haven’t ever used phase tracks. No doubt someone will enlighten me if I’m wrong but I’ve got no idea what the benefit is using tracks if speakers are wired correctly and we have cheap phone apps to do that.
> Give some information about your system and what you need to accomplish. Very possibly simpler methods to achieve your goal.


I have a X5. This car has a center speaker opening. I’m wondering what kind of issues I’ll have when the sound bounces off an angled windshield and out. I have a helix DSP that can adjust phasing. I just need to know what needs to be adjusted. 
Is the Dayton mike like an Audyssey calibration mic?


----------



## 420tabbycat (Dec 23, 2013)

If the center channel is stock BMW engineers took all that into consideration. Someone who knows the different mics needs to answer on that.


----------



## lingling1337 (Oct 14, 2019)

KRK has all those tools built into their free app.


----------

